#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Teen 'met killers on vampire website - Vampire Murder in Australian News

## kimbal

Hi All; 

As I live in Australia and have also have interest in Occult subject matters, this news item may interest you in the Vamp community. I cannot tell you any more than the article in todays News for 19th October 2009. 

*Teen 'met killers on vampire website*

Website link > Teen 'met killers on vampire website'

An "emo" teenager met her killers on a vampire website, a court has been told.

The body of Carly Ryan, 15, was found by an early morning swimmer at Horseshoe Bay in South Australia in February 2007.

A father and son from Victoria pleaded not guilty to murdering the Adelaide teenager in the SA Supreme Court on Monday.

But the father, whose name is suppressed, said he pleaded "guilty to manslaughter" when being arraigned on the opening day of a murder trial expected to last two months.

Prosecutor Tim Preston said the Crown did not accept the man's manslaughter plea, before outlining the case against the 50-year-old father and his 18-year-old son, whose identity is also suppressed.

Mr Preston told the court Carly was ensconced in the "emo" culture, in which people wear predominantly black clothing, heavy eye shadow and bright lipstick.

Carly met her killers through a gothic website called *vampirefreaks.com*, Mr Preston said.

The father had concocted a "cyberspace alter ego" called Shane, who purported to be the father of an adopted teenager called Brandon, he said.

Internet contact was made between the father, son and Carly and "that dialogue continued right up until her death", Mr Preston said.

"Carly Ryan professed to love Brandon ... and she believed he loved her," Mr Preston told the court.

"But Brandon was fictitious, an internet construct, the cyberspace alter ego of the father, the son or both of them."

Carly believed the father was going to buy a property in Adelaide for her and Brandon to live in, he said.

In January 2007, the father visited Carly in Adelaide and bought her hundreds of dollars worth of clothing including a corset and lingerie, Mr Preston said.

He alleged the father had a sexual interest in Carly, saying a witness heard the man tell her: "I love you, I would never let anything happen to you, you are beautiful."

Carly told her mother the man had "touched her in a sexual way" before he returned to Victoria.

Mr Preston said another son of the man would tell the court his father told him he "wanted to go back to Adelaide and fix Carly up".

He said weeks later, the father and his co-accused son returned to Adelaide and they were seen with Carly at Victor Harbor, south of Adelaide, on February 19, 2007.

The next day, Carly's body was found floating in shallow waters at nearby Horseshoe Bay.

The trial is continuing.

----------


## Belphebe

You should have put this at otherkinforums.net.

----------

